# Smithfield's Slamminbbq pics  Dial up beware.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pics Bill.  Yeah, the 6am flight over the grounds was a ground shaker.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

great photo essay!  it's easy to overlook a category like the bb's
when there is so much going on,


----------

